# Royalty-Free Stock Photos!



## iliuzijos (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm the King of Spam! Yum Yum!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 27, 2005)

Go get 'em JonMikal!!!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 27, 2005)

Is that JonMikal's first spam squashing?

If it is, then Congratulations mate! It's such a momentous occasion I'd like to propose a toast... well... actually... how about a speech from the special boy!

(if this isn't your first time, then please ignore me and fetch the nurse for me... thanks)


----------

